# feeding cucumber



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I bought some cucumber today and put a slice into 3 different tanks and I'm guessing they just don't realized what it is and have been ignoring it.

And just as I start typing this, two bala sharks start to check out some, tried a nibble and left.

I guess I'll see how much is left tomorrow. I just hope I can find the one that is in the over grown tank. Have to wait for baby swords harvest then I can clean it up a bit, just a few more days I think.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Did you use English cucumber, no seeds. Some of my cats won't eat cucumber only sweet potato.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Mine prefer zucchini over cucumber.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

My African cichlids & plecos love sweet potato, English cucumber & zucchini.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

i have tried the above mentioned veggies.. but mine is mostly for bushy nose which are both meat and veggie eaters.. some fish/plecos totally don't go for much veggie and some do.... i did a slight parboil on my sweet potato which seems to entice my bushy-nose more.. but they truly love the zucchini, not as much success with the cucumber....

cheers!!!!


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

my plecos destroy sweet bell peppers the fastest. but like cukes, zucchini, and mostly my royals and adonis like sweet potato. if you're feeding meat eating plecos try scallops


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Useless to feed them cucumber IME
Only dirties the water and not much to it.
Ive even stopped feeding zucchini as well.
Both rot way too fast.

I feed mostly carrots, mushrooms, sweet and white potato, bell peppers, parsley, baby spinach and now that it's summer watermelon rind. I also toss in any pieces of veggie that I don't use when cooking. 
My plecos come to the surface and drag the food down I longer use anything to weigh them down. My uaru eat most of the above as well.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Jackson makes a great point, I only feed these if im doing a large water change/gravel vac the next day. harder veggies like sweet potato and I like using broccoli stems dont pollute the water as fast as soft veg like cukes and zucchini


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

just remove what is left over the next day to be safe.

I tried the normal cucumber you can grow in gardens here. All the posts I've seen about cucumber didn't say English cucumber

Only the bn pleco ate a bunch, the other tanks barely touched it if at all


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

The reason I use English cucumbers is that they are seedless, I noticed with the other cucumbers the seeds didn't get eaten. For meat eating plecos I use bits of shrimp, scallops or what ever fish I may be having for dinner that day.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bob123 said:


> For meat eating plecos I use bits of shrimp, scallops or what ever fish I may be having for dinner that day.


Do you cook the seafood before or feed raw?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Feed it raw but cut into small pieces.


----------



## Mr. Scruples (Apr 20, 2012)

The only fish I have that don't show any interest in veggies are my cardinals and rasboras. All the rest - corys, rainbows, guppies and ricefish - completely devour whatever I have put in there. 

For cucumbers, I use the English ones, peel them, slice about 1 inch thick, and then boil it until it's quite soft (about 10 minutes or so). Then I just plop the pieces in the tank, no weights. I wouldn't leave them for more than 2 days, but so far that's never been an issue -- they're always eaten right through, with usually just a thin ring of cucumber at the edge remaining. My zebra nerite snail loooooves them 

I've also given them lettuce and bok choi (both lightly boiled), and all that's ever left of those is the centre vein.

Maybe it's because I don't have any live plants, or because I usually fast them the day before, but my fishies definitely like to eat their veggies.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Cucumber has very little nutrient value. Check the analysis on a pickle jar to verify. Better to feed vegetables such as Romaine, carrot, sweet potato, zuchini, melon rind, all of them raw.


----------

